# No oil



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

Well I have only had my 97 sentra for about two weeks..... took it in for an oil change about a week ago, and they said I had a slight oil leak, and they were not sure where it was coming from. Today almost home from work, and the car was real sluggish , and was knocking. Check the oil NOTHING. Not a drop in there, wtf.... what should I do, should I call them up and have it towed back, or what, or take it to my mechanic? Man this sucks


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

nd4spd said:


> Well I have only had my 97 sentra for about two weeks..... took it in for an oil change about a week ago, and they said I had a slight oil leak, and they were not sure where it was coming from. Today almost home from work, and the car was real sluggish , and was knocking. Check the oil NOTHING. Not a drop in there, wtf.... what should I do, should I call them up and have it towed back, or what, or take it to my mechanic? Man this sucks


Any warranty?? Lemon Law?? That sucks. Have you noticed oil pooling up anywhere?? I would say that you should take it to the mechanic, the oil change place probably won't do anything for you unless it's also a shop. Wouldn't hurt calling them though and asking a few questions. If it was something that would cause the entire oil to leak from the car, then they should have told you the extent of the leak. I'm sure they have some disclaimer which will exonerate them from any responsibility though.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

Yea they said it was minor at the time, and I said, well as long as its not all over the ground, then I'm not worried right now.... figures, now I'm just afraid that I drove on the engine too long. Now I know I will catch flak for taking it there, but it was at walmart... yes I know :crazy:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

nd4spd said:


> Yea they said it was minor at the time, and I said, well as long as its not all over the ground, then I'm not worried right now.... figures, now I'm just afraid that I drove on the engine too long. Now I know I will catch flak for taking it there, but it was at walmart... yes I know :crazy:


ha, my ex use to go there because she could shop while she waited. Honestly I don't know much about the oil changes they do there, but I still feel safer going to my good ole boy place.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

ahh hell, I have an appointment to get it looked at, just put 3.5 quarts in and there is no knocking, phew...... but I think the front main seal is shot, trying to find out where its leaking, it drips a little under the right front area near the belts, so probably is the seal. Wonder how much that will cost.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

spoke too soon, its idlling like crap now, and its loud.......


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

nd4spd said:


> spoke too soon, its idlling like crap now, and its loud.......


i would see what you could do about getting it towed so you dont end up seizing the engine for not having any oil if thats the case


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

well sitting and letting it run its fine, and the oil is staying in there, I tried to crawl under it, and saw the the whole right undercarrage caked in oil, and it looks like its coming from above the oil pan, so I'm pretty sure its the seal, not sure of its exact location though.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Are you sure when you got the oil change, they filled the car back up with oil? Casue if it only took a week to empty the oil pan, that would have to be a good size leak. You should have noticed good sized puddles under your car.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, if your loosing oil that fast, the seal must be just about completly gone. My rear main seal has gone out. Pretty cheap, about $10. I HATE WAL-MART!!!!!!!!


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

random thought ... could they have not screwed the bolt in tight enuf ? I mean I could b out in left field on this but just a guess ...
Walmart and I dont get along either ... sold me a battery that I could use as a test and the stupid thing was already done ... go walmart go!


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> random thought ... could they have not screwed the bolt in tight enuf ? I mean I could b out in left field on this but just a guess ...
> Walmart and I dont get along either ... sold me a battery that I could use as a test and the stupid thing was already done ... go walmart go!


I dont know about them leaving the drain plug to loose but i know they have a knack for either over tightening or stripping it and not telling you thats for sure


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

That is why I ALWAYS change my own oil. I am not letting some 16 year old change my oil. Nothing against the 16 yo on the board but we all were 16 at one time and someone else's problems were not ours. Change your own oil. It will take you 15-20 minutes and you can do it with Mobile-1 for the same price as the stuff that put in at the oil change shops.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't know what to say about your engine, you say it's idling bad, right now. I assume you put more oil in the second you realized it was bone dry, correct?

iono, it's very possible the engine is fucked. Take it back to the oil place and threaten to sue.

The lesson learned here is you should never let someone else change your oil. Yea, 90% of the drivers on the road go to Jiffy Lube or the dealer, the dealer is somewhat trustworthy when it comes to oil, Jiffy Lube would never touch my car, in fact, no one touches my car unless they know the Sentra from top to bottom, someone like Andreas Miko, or Mike Kojima 

I can't stress this enough to anyone on here, learn how to maintain your car, fliud changes, light bulbs, brakes, starters, etc. Buy a $15 Haynes manual, it's all in there, it's really not that hard once you have some experience. Not only do I save hundreds on the labor, and the satisfaction of a job done right, but just to get down there and check for any other problems. If I'm changing my oil and there's a huge splotch of grease somewhere, I can at least check it out.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

This may seem slightly off topic but I love irony and under ur name , Ninety-Nine SE-L , it says "tuned by Walmart" lovin it!!!


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

yes as soon as it was dry I put more oil in, started it up, it runs fine for about 5 min and then it seems to idle bad, and has a little knock to it, nothing real loud, but it does not sound right. I can get a used engine for $375.00 with 38,000 miles on it. I told my mech to inspect the engine first before replacing the seal, might as well instead of replacing the seal with a bad engine. Does that sound like a good deal on that engine, course add about 100 dollars for shipping. If I do get the other engine, freaking new seal and oil pan seal is going in, thats for sure.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

375 for an engine is a pretty good deal. Make sure the guy who puts it in checks it first. Getting a used engine always has some risk involved. Could've been overheated, driven without oil, or just ran so hard it's worn out (although that's doubtful). It's really a crapshoot at this point. I'd discuss it with the mechanic who's gonna do the work. He'll have a better idea of what to do.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

are you burning oil?? if there's no puddles under the car, and you're loosing it that fast...it must be going out the tailpipe. in that case i'd guess your ringpacks are shot and you'll be looking at rebuild or replacement. no oil=badness...especially for ringpacks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pete2.0 said:


> This may seem slightly off topic but I love irony and under ur name , Ninety-Nine SE-L , it says "tuned by Walmart" lovin it!!!


I can't help it that Wal-Mart has low, low prices


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I can't help it that Wal-Mart has low, low prices


Are the mechanics at wal-mart the ones who couldn't get a job at jiffy lube??


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

pete2.0 said:


> This may seem slightly off topic but I love irony and under ur name , Ninety-Nine SE-L , it says "tuned by Walmart" lovin it!!!


Ahhh, the wonder of private messages.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

not burning any oil, and there are only a couple drips on the ground, and the whole bottom is caked in oil, and looks like its coming from above the oil pan, so I think its the seal, and I think that it just finally blew. I looked around the oil filter, and its clean. I will consult with the ol mechanic monday, and see what he thinks. Anyone you guys know what he would do (take apart) whatever to see if my engine is shot, and do you think it would cost a lot for him to do it? I mean $375 for a 38,000 mile engine does sound pretty tempting. Course everyone is telling me to just junk the car, and its not worth the money, @#$# that, I like the little thing, and I need a good gas car. I'm not going to go out and get another used car, and have something possibly major happen again.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

How many miles are on the drivetrain and other components? You might want to take into account the wear-and-tear thats already on your 97. Of course, finances do take priority...


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

110,000 miles on her right now...


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, if the $375 engine is in fair or ok shape. Then I say run with it. You can't beat the gas mileage on these cars, especially with the high cost of gas. Make sure the engine is ok or try your best to find out.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*Ninety-Nine SE-L*: _"The lesson learned here is you should never let someone else change your oil ... I can't stress this enough to anyone on here, learn how to maintain your car, fliud changes, light bulbs, brakes, starters, etc. Buy a $15 Haynes manual, it's all in there, it's really not that hard once you have some experience. Not only do I save hundreds on the labor, and the satisfaction of a job done right, but just to get down there and check for any other problems. If I'm changing my oil and there's a huge splotch of grease somewhere, I can at least check it out."_

What else can I say? :thumbup: 

Oh now look at me ... I'm getting all weepy.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

nd4spd said:


> not burning any oil, and there are only a couple drips on the ground, and the whole bottom is caked in oil, and looks like its coming from above the oil pan, so I think its the seal, and I think that it just finally blew. I looked around the oil filter, and its clean. I will consult with the ol mechanic monday, and see what he thinks. Anyone you guys know what he would do (take apart) whatever to see if my engine is shot, and do you think it would cost a lot for him to do it? I mean $375 for a 38,000 mile engine does sound pretty tempting. Course everyone is telling me to just junk the car, and its not worth the money, @#$# that, I like the little thing, and I need a good gas car. I'm not going to go out and get another used car, and have something possibly major happen again.


i think it will be much less expensive to have the old engine fixed than to have the new one put in...remember that it's $400 for parts, add on the labor and yeah...that hurts.


----------



## 97SE-R (Feb 23, 2005)

nd4spd said:


> well as long as its not all over the ground, then I'm not worried right now....


Are you crazy? Two weeks and empty on oil, I would be trippin. That is significant loss and needs attention immediatly.

Have you at least checked the Plug and the Filter for correct replacement? Thats where I would start.

Have you inspected the engine compartment for blow-by?

Did you check your oil at all after the oil change? Is possible they didn't fill it all the way!!


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

its going in monday for all the checks, since I got home the other day, the car has not moved, and I filled it back up with oil, the filter area looked clean, so the only thing left is the drain plug to inspect, but all the oil is caked around the pan, and above it, so.... since I dont have a garage, and the tools thats why I have to take it in for just an oil change . Your telling me that it would be cheaper to repair (overhaul) the original engine, instead of of dropping another one in? I want to keep this car so the cheapest options are open, I do have the funds now to put another engine in if mine is shot. What would they do to check if my engine is ruined, how much labor?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if you swap in the engine, it's very easy, just make sure it's OBD2 or there's some wire splicing to do.

They usually do a compression test and check the condition of any of the moving parts, I would assume. If there is something wrong, there's a good chance it would jus be cheaper to swap in a new engine.

Oh, BTW, since you have a 97 car, I believe you must use a 97, 98, or 99 engine to replace it. IIRC, it's illegal to use an older engine due to emissions standards, but most people don't listen to that. It all depends on if you have visual inspections in your state.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

thanks for all the advice, will let ya know monday whats going on... crossing fingers.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

Actually what would he need to do to find if the engine is ruined, is it worth paying him to do that, I dont want to shell out a ton of money just for him to tear it apart, not sure what it would involve. Or should I just get ready to have the other engine shipped in.


----------



## nd4spd (Feb 9, 2005)

Well it turned out to be the front main seal (big surprise) and replaced two belts from the oil spray....$105.00 not too bad, and my engine seems to be fine.. phew, now on to some black 15 racing wheels to match my black car hehe .


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

nd4spd said:


> Well it turned out to be the front main seal (big surprise) and replaced two belts from the oil spray....$105.00 not too bad, and my engine seems to be fine.. phew, now on to some black 15 racing wheels to match my black car hehe .


AWESOME!!!! Glad it worked out for the best (well, 100 bucks sucks but consider the alternatives) Sounds like you got off pretty good to me!!!


----------

